# Titan 440i: Graco or Titan gun and low pressure tips?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I have a 440 and Graco contractor gun with various tips. 

I'm curious if other 440 users prefer using Graco or Titan guns?

Also, I saw Titan has the HEA low pressure tips and wanted to know if anyone here has tried them as well as the Graco low pressure tips and your thoughts on the performance of each/versus each other.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

made in china vs made in usa. Easy decision!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

beedoola said:


> I have a 440 and Graco contractor gun with various tips.
> 
> I'm curious if other 440 users prefer using Graco or Titan guns?
> 
> Also, I saw Titan has the HEA low pressure tips and wanted to know if anyone here has tried them as well as the Graco low pressure tips and your thoughts on the performance of each/versus each other.


There is a really good painter in here called 'Ridesarize' who prefers the Titan tips over the Graco tips. I've never tried the Titan tips but I'll probably pick one up next cabinet job just to see for myself.
https://www.painttalk.com/f24/little-meteor-shower-cabinet-coat-repaint-92989/


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Im not crazy about the titan gun. It has a nice grip, but they overcomplicated the design to make it pretty. I put my titan gun on my backup sprayer, bought a graco gun for my titan.

As far as tips, tri-tech are really good, (and cheap) just not readily available. Heres a link to order them. https://www.pontiacpaintsupply.com/...es-reversible-airless-tip?variant=14965389894


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

+ 1 on the Tri-Tech tip's..


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Delta Painting said:


> + 1 on the Tri-Tech tip's..


Do you have a Tritech sprayer too? How are their guns? I just ordered a couple of tips from them to try out.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Do you have a Tritech sprayer too? How are their guns? I just ordered a couple of tips from them to try out.


Where did you order from? I'm interested as well.
Do they ship to Canada?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Do you have a Tritech sprayer too? How are their guns? I just ordered a couple of tips from them to try out.


No I use a 440I or my 695. Their guns are nice been using one for over a year problem free..


----------

